# air compressor



## danilorj (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys,
I'm trying to do a compressor model using simulink that will inject air into a fuel cell stack. I want to know if the compressor torque and the compressor motor torque converge to the same value at the end of simulation? I have the expressions of the both torques and they are related by a dynamic equation. If you want I can send the file.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure why, but not interested in computer simulations. Real world usage/results are almost always different than what you can simulate on a computer. 
I can do a computer simulation that shows I am going to be next Leader in Paraguay, but in reality we know that ain't true!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL taking over my head


----------

